# Copyrights of tadXL up for sale. It is a high yield investment for anyone interested



## FinancialEngineer (May 28, 2013)

I had to close down my online enterprise that marketed tadXL Excel add-in

Details of the product may be found here at my Google+ page

Anyone interested in buying the rights to market tadXL is welcome

I need the cash as have got nothing left in the bank = $0 

Thank You


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The product web page pointed to by your Google+ page is empty. There is no content on it; looks like a parked domain. Where is the information about your product, the demo, the documentation, the downloads? If someone wants to try it out, how do they do that?

For anyone reading this thread, you may want to see this existing thread on another forum where he posts more information on the Excel functions of his library
http://www.excelforum.com/the-water...need-help-in-selling-copyrights-of-tadxl.html


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

FinancialEngineer: I'm sorry to hear about your troubles and the need for cash.

From this other thread in which you posted help about Excel functions, I can see that you have a lot of expertise in math and a thorough knowledge of Excel. These are significant skills that could land you a really good job!

From that other thread I linked to at the other American forum, I see that you have lots of knowledge about financial equations in general. Do you work in a financial job? If money is tight and you were working full time at your online enterprise until now, perhaps you should apply to jobs that require Excel and analysis skills. (That is, if you're in need of a job.)

The money you earn in such a job will most likely exceed what you can earn by selling this library, especially when you approach your sale with desperation.

As someone who used to interview applicants for math/software jobs, I can tell you that it would be very impressive on your resume to highlight (in a brief summary) this library you developed. It will show employers that you really know your stuff and when they ask you about it and see your level of Excel knowledge, they will be even more impressed.

You seem to program in C, which is great, because it means in fact you could apply to any programming job. If you have the ability to work in Canada, I know of two places in Toronto that are specifically interested in C programmers and will be impressed that you created your own library. Send me a Private Message and I'll refer you to their web sites if you want to apply with them. One of them is a company I used to work for, and they love people like you.

In other words if money is tight, don't count on selling tadXL to save the day... apply to a financial or engineering job that needs your skills, and highlight your product as a demonstration of how well you know this material.


----------



## FinancialEngineer (May 28, 2013)

@james4beach

OK.


----------



## FinancialEngineer (May 28, 2013)

james4beach said:


> The product web page pointed to by your Google+ page is empty. There is no content on it; looks like a parked domain. Where is the information about your product, the demo, the documentation, the downloads? If someone wants to try it out, how do they do that?
> 
> For anyone reading this thread, you may want to see this existing thread on another forum where he posts more information on the Excel functions of his library
> http://www.excelforum.com/the-water...need-help-in-selling-copyrights-of-tadxl.html


EDIT

It seems that EF has killed the thread that you pointed to in your post

When I initially developed it was only 16 functions that I sold of $9. Used to get 6 customers per day

Then the library expanded to tadXL v1.0 with 43 functions and sold for $39 used to get 10 to 15 customers a week

Then someone from US Government contacted me asking if my investment functions allowed for mid-year discounting

I had never heard of mid-year discounting so I put him on hold and went looking

I showed him a quickly amended version but then asked him to wait as I collected some new ideas from people who posted on ExcelForum

It took me Jan 2013 to the End of Mar 2013 to come up with tadXL 2.0 (the current version) that did miracles as it transformed the way financial analysis is done with a lot of new options

As for demos I used to have one for tadXL v 1.0 never created one for tadXL v2.0

But since you ask and now that I have some time I can create a demo and attach those to the post of this thread

It will probably take two to three days as I would have to amend the code

thank you for your input

much appreciated


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm not trying to get you to do unnecessary work, I'm just saying your web page for your product is empty! If you expect anyone to buy it you at least have to show them exactly what it is, and probably a demo.

If you're able to create something like a 1 page fact sheet or whitesheet, then you can also show that information to prospective employers when you apply to relevant jobs.


----------



## FinancialEngineer (May 28, 2013)

I used to have a lot of sites online including one for tadXL that had product description and help pages

Yet as I said in opening post, I have nothing left at the bank thus unable to host the sites


----------

